# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Hej forumishqiptar.com

## Vinjol

Pershendeje  e  mire  se  ju gjej  te gjitheve 
thjesht   dua te di  
a  kane mbetur   me   usera   nga ata  te  vjetrit  
dmth   ketu  e 13   vjet   me para 
pasi  ky  Ka qene  forumi  i  para  Virtual Shqiptar 
Ju  pershendes  gjithsesi

----------


## R3nato

Une Them Jo  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ELDORADO

*ka o ka plot se ca halli kishe ti?
*

----------


## xhori

me sa po shikoj  ne fillim paska qen forum  pioneresh

----------


## inez

po, kane mbetur sa te duash..

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> po, kane mbetur sa te duash..


Ti user e vjeter je?  :perqeshje:

----------


## inez

> Ti user e vjeter je?


cte duhet ty ?..  :perqeshje:

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> cte duhet ty ?..


Cte duhet ty cme duhet mua? lol

----------


## inez

> Cte duhet ty cme duhet mua? lol


o kopjac, boll i prishe temen te tjereve...

----------


## Plaku me kostum

Spo prish gje tema une  :buzeqeshje: 

Thjesht pyeta je a sje?  :perqeshje:

----------


## Vinjol

me sa po shikoj ne fillim paska qen forum pioneresh


Xhori   te siguroj qe  thuasjse te gjitha faqet    qe   kane dale  me  vone
pasoje e  kesaj faqeje   jane  
se  ka qene  forumi i  pARE VIRTUAL  NE GJUHEN  SHQIPE

----------


## xhori

> me sa po shikoj ne fillim paska qen forum pioneresh
> 
> 
> Xhori   te siguroj qe  thuasjse te gjitha faqet    qe   kane dale  me  vone
> pasoje e  kesaj faqeje   jane  
> se  ka qene  forumi i  pARE VIRTUAL  NE GJUHEN  SHQIPE


assasins  ne 2002  ti  ke qen 12- 13 vjec  sipas  moshes  qe ke shkruajtur ketu ne forum, dmth me shami  te kuqe ne qaf  akoma

----------


## toni54

po po ka usera sa te duash.....ka person qe i ka 5 usera ...her femen e her mashkull hahahhahah

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> po po ka usera sa te duash.....ka person qe i ka 5 usera ...her femen e her mashkull hahahhahah


Njeh ndonje ti? :P

----------


## Vinjol

> Njeh ndonje ti? :P


hahahaha  sipas  llogarive  te  mia   i  bie te kem  qene   18

----------


## essie

ASSAS|NS do plakesh amon ne chat, mos po ankohesh gje qe nuk po gjen nuse akoma  :perqeshje:  ec dil bene gjiro shif ndonje llakume 

fillimtare  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## toni54

> Njeh ndonje ti? :P


nje e njof valla se shume jo ...ama veq nje e qe nuk po kish pune tjeter hahahah

----------


## Vinjol

essii   e  kam  mbledhe  mendjen     sme ecen  me  me  nuse  
po  mere m e  dashnore  tani

----------


## Bora`

te vdekte dashnorja :P

----------


## benseven11

> Pershendeje  e  mire  se  ju gjej  te gjitheve 
> thjesht   dua te di  
> a  kane mbetur   me   usera   nga ata  te  vjetrit  
> dmth   ketu  e 13   vjet   me para 
> pasi  ky  Ka qene  forumi  i  para  Virtual Shqiptar 
> Ju  pershendes  gjithsesi


Kane mbetur ca kane mbetur.
E di ti qe delja eshte kafshe e eger?lol

----------

